# The Thai method? *Gasp*



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

As most know, I live in Hawaii and am researching breeding (as I shall be for a long time....) I've been focusing a LOT on how to raise the fry (obviously ) but it might be simpler then I first thought....

So, I live in Hawaii. In Hawaii it tends to be hot (Another obviously stated fact) Around mid 80s. I read about the thai method, they just put Betta fry into a pond and "forget" about them until they are old enough.

I'm thinking, why not a "hawaii method" Where I setup the biggest tub I can outside during the summer, and just kind of moniter the fry and their condition.

Do you think I could do a Hawaii version of the thai method? And does anyone have any advice for it?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

You could definitely do that.. just keep in mind your spawn sizes will be reduced by predators such as birds, dragonfly larvae (which can kill a spawn) and other large insects.

I know breeders here in Georgia that do shallow spawns outside in the summer. I would try it but unfortunately I don't have a way. I don't even have a balcony on my apt right now LOL


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for letting me know! 

Hm, never seen a dragon fly in Hawaii. Maybe I'm safe from those...? But we have birds (I'm just killing it with the obviousness tonight!) My main worry is a mongoose or bird getting them. 

Another problem. We get HUGE-NORMUS cockroaches here (Die indoors (=) about 2 inches long average. If a bunch of those were flying around and landed in the tub, do you think it might harm the fry? Or Giant moths? (We get some with 6-8 inch wingspan sometimes)


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

You could also cover the tub with window mesh or mosquito netting.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I've been tempted to do this too because of the warm weather over here but I'm mailny concerned of 2 things: too-warm weather and aeration.
Temperatures here are already in the low 90s and it easily goes over the 100s during the summer. My balcony is covered but it will still get too hot for the fry IMO. 
Also, I don't have a plug I can hook up a airpump to outside and I wouldn't be able to pass an extension cord outside while keeping the door closed.
Keep us updated with your attempts, I'm always very interested in alternate breeding methods.


----------



## FlareThis (Jan 24, 2011)

I definitely don't think it could hurt to try it!! I've been thinking of trying it out this summer! If you do do it let us know how it goes!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

It could certainly work in Hawaii. If you grow your fry outside in a pond, they are at risk of predation by other animals. If the pond is shaded, the water will temperature will be around 5-7 degrees cooler than the air temperature.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Definitely possible. Make at least (bigger = better) a 100x100x(30-50cm) tub. Make it as natural as possible and age it. If you have any natural water available, put some in to culture micro critters. Cover the top with some sort of small holed mesh to keep large insects out. 

IMO You should still feed them, but not as much as indoor small tank breeding. If your area has tons of rain, you don't need to do wc. But you will need a lot of floating plants to keep fry from flowing out with rain water. OR design your tub so that the water never reaches the very top.

Best of luck. Keep us posted with everything.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I second what indjo said. The "back porch" spawn I saw she had a small plastic tub filled with anarchis. She threw a little food in maybe once a day or every other day but besides that she let them eat mosquito larvae that grew in the tank. She let the rain fill the tank but occasionally had to fill it (since GA can get pretty dry in the summer).

I'm excited to see how it goes for you.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

About the bug problems- You wouldn't need to worry about cockroaches or moths. 
Moths are mostly nectar feeders and won't eat live prey (UNLESS you have those crazy blood-sucking moths from SE Asia!! @[email protected]; ), and cockroaches are scavengers and rarely eat anything living. 
Good luck!!!


----------

